# Senior food-- what do you think about this information?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Victor Super Premium Dog Food

Basically, they claim that seniors need more protein, not less, so they've formulated their senior food to be higher in protein, lower in fat and calories. It's 27/11 and 370 kcal. 

Ingredients are:
Ingredients: 
Beef Meal, Whole Grain Brown Rice, Whole Grain Millet, Sardine Meal (Source of DHA), Chicken Meal, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Pork Meal, Peas, Oat Meal, Alfalfa Meal, Flax Seed (Source of Omega 3 Fatty Acid), Potassium Chloride, Dried Kelp. . . . and then a bunch of vitamins and minerals


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't think the protein levels are too high. I don't know that I would ever feed less than 26% anyhow, no matter their age. 

I wish Victor food was available up here. Is Rocky on this? How's he doing?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

This would match what Daisy and Lucky's vet who is saying for Daisy in particularprotein should be the highest ingredient and i thought he wanted close to 30%. He wants the fat to be 13 or less. Dang I wish they sold Victor around me.Oh and I have tried peas as in whole not a favorite however they are fun for them to roll around on the floor.Daisy's kidney's are not an issue so the higher protein is great for her. What is whole graim millet? she gets a half can of sardines in water every other day. The Lucky is not a sardine fan and he will pick them out of home cooked. What are mixed tocophereols?They get flaxseed supplements.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

RocketDog said:


> I don't think the protein levels are too high. I don't know that I would ever feed less than 26% anyhow, no matter their age.
> 
> I wish Victor food was available up here. Is Rocky on this? How's he doing?


No, Rocky isn't on it yet but I'm looking into it. I think it's a new product from Victor. Kopper eats their high-performance food and is doing well on it. 



Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> What is whole graim millet? she gets a half can of sardines in water every other day. The Lucky is not a sardine fan and he will pick them out of home cooked. What are mixed tocophereols?They get flaxseed supplements.


Millet is just another type of cereal grain. It contains no gluten. Mixed tocopherols are a vitamin E-based preservatives. That's what you want to see instead of BHA or BHT, which are preservatives often used in cheap foods.


----------

